
Ask HN: Non-programming jobs that require programming mindset? - jc_811
I really enjoy programming when it comes down to the problem solving, logic, creativeness, building something out of nothing, etc<p>What I don&#x27;t like however, is sitting in front of a computer.<p>I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations on careers, industries, jobs, etc where you can utilize the logic &amp; creative problem solving of thinking like a programmer - without having to be in front of a computer all day.
======
enkiv2
If you're planning to become a professional philosopher and you don't have
experience with programming, you're liable to fall into language traps and
make Wittgenstein sad. So, philosophy is a field that benefits from a
programming mindset. (It doesn't _require_ one, but neither does programming,
as I'm sure we all know from experience with some coworkers.)

------
yannis
Large Project Construction Management. Has everything a programmer needs,
logic, abstraction, modularizing the problem, keep an eye on the big picture,
working under pressure, people skills, planning skills, mythical man-months
and unfortunately long hours as well. It is very rewarding to see something
rising literally on the sand (from where I am).

~~~
galfarragem
However you are not "creating the baby" only "raising him".

------
galfarragem
Architecture.

However you must be really careful not to slip into full time CAD drafting
where you will be in front of a computer all day also. By the other hand, the
sallary of an young architect is, on average, an order of magnitude worse than
programming..

------
sharemywin
Probably not what your looking for but, you never know:

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/hololens](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/hololens)

